# Derelict Hotels of Kupari, Croatia PART ONE



## stesh

On my recent holiday to Croatia the boat I was diving from sailed a few times past this place:-







The Goricina Hotels I & II






The Pelegrin Hotel (left) The Kupari Hotel (right)






The Grand Hotel

On another day the boat went a bit closer:-






The Goricina Hotels I & II






The Kupari Hotel 






The Pelegrin Hotel






The Pelegrin Hotel (front) The Kupari Hotel (back)

So you can guess what I did the following day? 






This is the Mladost Hotel which I only took a few shots of as it's in busy area and I wanted to get to the other buildings:-











This link has more information about Kupari:-

http://www.mint.hr/UserDocsImages/Kupari.pdf

As you can see the place is massive!  So I've had to split my photo's into an individual thread for each of the Hotels.

So look forward too PART TWO:- Goricina Hotel I & II (yes I'm going to be a pain and save my favourite Hotels for last)

To be continued.......

UPDATE! Here's a video:-

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQZgDm3hzPI[/ame]


----------



## stesh

*Updated!*

Video added.


----------

